# Richtige Verwendung von Schraubensicherungslack



## pitsch (3. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe kürzlich die Befestigungsschrauben meines Dämpfers gelöst. Dabei musste ich richtig viel Gewalt anwenden. Bei der letzten Wartung hatte ich Loctite mittel (blau) verwendet. Da ich mir nun auch gerade einen DT 240s Laufradsatz gekauft habe, möchte ich gleich die Bremsscheiben korrekt montieren. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Wie verwendet man den Schraubensicherungslack richtig. Sollte dieser flüssig montiert werden, oder sollte der Lack vor der Montage getrocknet sein (wie beim Neukauf der Schrauben)? Fett sollte wahrscheindlich keines Verwendet werden, danke dass der Sicherungslack zusammen mit Fett nichts bringt. 

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## flyingscot (3. September 2009)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dieser "feste" Sicherungslack, der z.B. bei Bremsscheibenschrauben werksseitig aufgebracht wird, nicht identisch mit dem klassischen Loctite 243 o.ä. ist.

Letzteres trocknet meines Wissens nur unter Luftabschluss, also erst nach dem Festschrauben.

Das Gewinde sollte trocken und fett/ölfrei sein, alte Schraubensicherung sollte entfernt werden. Dann die Schraubensicherung aufbringen und die Schraubverbindung festziehen. Nach 2-3 Stunden ist das Zeug mittelfest, so wie es sein soll.

Bei entsprechend großen Verschraubungen bzw. vielen Gewindegängen und viel Lack wird die Verbindung teilweise sehr fest. Also nicht mit der Lackmenge übertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## go666 (3. September 2009)

Hallo,
möchte dich jetzt ja nicht verunsichern,hoffe du hast es nur falsch geschrieben aber SchraubensicherungsLACK ist nicht das selbe wie Schraubensicherung.
Sicherungslack darfst du nicht auf das Gewinde aufbringen und dann die Schraube eindrehen!
der Lack ist dazu da um an einer fest angezogenen Schraube außen am Schraubenkopf eine markierung zu setzen um jederzeit zu sehen ob sich die Schrauben gelößt hat.Zu sehen an dem gerissenen Lack.

Schraubensicherung hingegen gibt es wie du richtig eschrieben hast in mehreren festigkeitsklassen.Es wird au die saubere Schraube am Gewinde aufgetragen so wie es flyingscot richtig geschrieben hat.
Er darf nicht trocken sein sonst ist die wirkung dahin.kannst dir das wie sekundenkleber vorstellen,wenn der trocken ist wird er hart und dann klebt oder hält nichts mehr.
hoffe geholfen zu haben und wollt nicht klug*******n!

gruß chris


----------



## flyingscot (3. September 2009)

@go666: Wobei mich schon mal interessieren würde, was das für ein Zeug ist, was z.B. bei den Bremsscheibenschrauben werksseitig aufgebracht wird. Es ist ja trocken und trotzdem eine Schraubensicherung.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. September 2009)

besonders weil ich schon so oft die scheiben gewechselt habe mit den schrauben und bisher ist mir noch keine scheibe daher geflogen obwohl die sicherung mit jedem mal etwas mehr abbröckelt...


----------



## go666 (4. September 2009)

Tach,
was da für ein zeug genau auf den neuen schrauben ist kann ich leider nicht sagen nur vermuten.

aber wenn du schon des öfteren die schrauben deiner bremse auf und zu gedreht hast solltest du zur sicherheit lieber mal wieder einen tropfen schraubensicherung an das gewinde tun.


----------



## M3Michi (4. September 2009)

Schrauben die ab Werk eine Beschichtung mir Schraubensicherung haben nennt mann mikroverkapselte Schrauben. 
Mikroverkapelung deswegen weil sich Klebstoff und ggf. Härter in winzigen Kapseln befindet. Diese platzen beim einschrauben und der Kleber wird aktiv.

Hier sind z.b. einige Produkte aufgeführt. Ich glaube aber die bekommt mann nicht so einfach.

Für Leute die nicht kleckern wollen gibt es so ein Loctite Stick in mittel und hochfest (ähnlich einem Pritt Stift).
Hab ich aber noch nie probiert.


----------



## pitsch (6. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Mit Schraubensicherungslack meinte ich schon den Loctite 243, wusste nicht dass Schraubensicherungslack eigentlich etwas anderes ist.


----------



## ben_d (8. September 2009)

Hi,

also vom Ingeneurwissenschaftlichen Standpunkt ist jede Schraubensicherung pfusch (ausgenommen Verliersicherungen). Solange die Schraube mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen ist und je nach Anwendungsgebiet nach einer gewissen Betriebszeit nachgezogen wird benötigt man keine Schraubensicherung.

Werksseitig ist diese meist drauf weil die Hersteller nicht vorschreiben wollten das alle Schrauben nach einer Setzzeit nachgezogen werden sollen.

Gruß Ben


----------



## xrated (8. September 2009)

Das ist nicht immer möglich mit max. Drehmoment anzuziehen z.B. Stahlschraube in Aluteil.


----------



## ben_d (8. September 2009)

Mein Beitrag war auch eher Theoretisch gemeint. Ich denke die wenigsten gucken immer in einer Tabelle nach mit wieviel Nm man die Schraube anziehen muss. Es war eher als Denkanstoß gemeint. Lieber falls es möglich ist das Gewinde schön sauber machen und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen, als sich alles mit dem Kleber zu versauen.

Auch für Stahl in Alu gibt es Nm Werte. Aber ich geb dir recht das am Fahrrad z.B. an den Bremsen sicherer ist das Zeug zu verwenden. 

Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (9. September 2009)

Wie bekommt man dann eine Schraube wieder auf, wenn man zu viel
von der Schraubensicherung verwendet hat? Gibt es da einen Trick?
Mir hat mal einer was von erwärmen gesagt. Hilft das?


----------



## ben_d (9. September 2009)

Hi,

ja am sichersten ist immer Erwärmen, aber auf die Werkstoffe und den Lack achten. Also nicht mit der Lötlampe an einen Carbon Rahmen oder Lack gehen. Ansonsten gibt es für einige Schraubensicherungen auch Lösemittel, dazu kann ich dir aber nicht sagen ob es funktioniert, weil ich die noch nie Versucht habe.

Gruß Ben


----------



## maxxmaxx (21. September 2009)

Hallo,
habe heute mit einem Freund versucht die Schraube, die den Dämpfer mit der Wippe verbindet, zu lösen. Ergebnis: Die Schraube hat sich gar nich bewegt, der Inbusschlüssel sich aber um 2cm gebogen.
Hab gelesen, dass es mit Erhitzen oder Isopropyl gehen soll.
Meine Frage jetzt: Welche Temperaturen hält der Lack von einem Alurahmen (Lapierre Spicy) aus? Könnte das Isopropyl dem Lack schaden?

Hab echt keine Vorstellung wieviel der Lack wegstecken kann.
Wäre sehr dankbar für Tipps, haben heute schon 2 Stunden versucht diese Schraube raus zu drehen. 

Gruß max


----------



## ben_d (22. September 2009)

Hi,

ich würde es zuerst mit einem normalen Haushaltsfön veruschen, und wenn das nicht geht einen Heissluftfön nehmen. Also mache ich es immer und das hält der Lack auf jedenfall aus. Also den Heissluftfön nicht auf höchster Stufe und auch nicht minuten lang auf die gleiche Stelle. Ich denke viel mehr hält der Lack und das Alu nicht aus. 

Wie sieht denn die Verbindung aus, also von den Materialien?

Gruß Ben


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

Meinst du mit der Verbindung, die Schraube die den Dämpfer mit der Wippe verbindet?
Das ist eine Zylinder 6 Kant Schraube (wenn man die so nennt) und auf der anderen Seite eine rot elox. 6 Kant Mutter.

Aber danke für deinen Tipp


----------



## ben_d (22. September 2009)

Zu dem Isopropyl kann ich dir nichts sagen damit habe ich noch nie gearbeitet, warte also erstmal auf andere antworten.

Aber wenn du an die Mutter rankommst gibt es da noch die etwas rabiate Methode mit einem Mutternsprenger, das funktioniert immer. Oder mit so einem Schlagschrauber arbeiten, damit kann man die Kraft einigermaßen gut dosieren und der Sechskant geht nicht so schnell Kaputt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich hoffe das du diese Methoden nicht brauchen wirst.

Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

Alles zu spät.
Hab heute nochmal einige Minuten mit einem normalen Föhn draufgehalten und vorher noch was Isopropyl dran getan.
Es lies sich sogar minimal drehen und auf ein mal *KNAACK*,  die Schraube ist abgebrochen und der Rest vom Gewinde steckt in der Mutter.
Leider hat heute der Bikeladen meines Vertrauens geschlossen, deshalb bin ich zu einem Schraubenladen gefahren, aber die meinte, dass sie dass nich rausbekommen würden...
Ich denk, dass ich morgen mal zum Bikeladen fahre, wo ich das Rad gestern erst aus der Inspektion geholt hab - die werden sich freuen.
Ich denke, dass es jetzt auch nix bringt zu versuchen, da mit nem Linksausdreher dran zu gehen, weil da müsste man so eine feine Bohrung setzten, dass ich krieg ich niemals hin.

Naja trotzdem  nochmal danke für deine Ratschläge.

Gruß Max


----------

